# Ewwwww



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Humphrey just spent 5 mins rolling on top of a dead hedgehog. Oh dear lord the smell. Ill take him eating horse poo over this any day. To the shower 👃


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Perfect time to go Hunting 

No doggie dog scents

You could walk right in some fun 

if you have song dogs/ duller crayons "coyotes" wolf or Bears 

this scent he or she could be the prey remote

shave shower and smile


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I sometimes wonder about Ruby, she never rolls in stuff.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We used to roll in horse dung  broke the smellometer. Had to drive with widows rolled down all the way home.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my old black lab used to drag dead kelts (spawned salmon) out of the river, roll in them, then carry them off to his kennel,,,,pegs on nose time!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Oh, man  hope the lab was living outside, LOL

There nic, now you feel better, I know I do


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

eww dead fish, i guess dead hedgehog isnt so bad


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just wait til he rolls in fox poo! They all do it at least once.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Can't report anything gross other than the ongoing KITTY LITTER! time to install a cat door in the door to the office.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well the hedgehog may have caused more trouble then just smell. Poor humphs has been sick all dayand had bloody poos, vet thinks probably something he ate in the park, possibly the hedgehog. Vet has given him something for the fever, just cooking up some chicken and rice now to see if I can get the poor fella to eat. Never seen the boy so lethargic :'(


----------

